# Auch der Weihnachtsmann muss sich mal ausruhen



## Marvin (19. April 2005)

Eins der ersten Fotos mit meiner neuen Kamera!

Infos zum Bild:
Kamera: Olympus E-300
Objektiv: Zuiko 40-150mm
Verschlusszeit:	1/80 s
Blende:	4.5
ISO Wert: 200
Brennweite: 150 mm


----------



## styko (21. April 2005)

Gefällt mir recht gut. Ne bisschen höhere Tiefenschärfe wär vielleicht noch besser gekommen...
Egal, lassen wir ihn ruhen


----------

